# R.I.P Shar



## secuner (Feb 2, 2008)

sadly succumbed to the same illness that took Lilly, she was just to weak to survive after the treatment.
she was a friendly & much loved girl which iv had from hatchling.
but at least i have her children to remember her by; Lila, Yen, Denai, Rel, & Shes + 2 more on the way.


----------



## xerophere (Apr 13, 2010)

Aww Sorry for your loss


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

sorry to hear. RIP, you will be missed


----------

